
Show HN: Compare Two Samples - xgb84j
http://www.twosamples.com
======
xgb84j
Author here: I created a simple tool to compare two samples inside the
browser.

The tool was created with Angular 4 and uses Universal. Currently I am
thinking about creating a service that allows developers to compare software
metrics of different versions of their software to detect performance
regressions. But I am not sure yet how to package that as a SaaS service.

I'd be grateful for any feedback about the site (especially about how to make
the whole page load faster).

